# 80mm Radiator



## snappz (23. Februar 2008)

hallo erst mal 
bin neu hier im forum und hab gesehen das es hier einige user gibt die sich gut mit wasserkühlungen auskennen.
ich plane seit einigen wochen naja eigentlich schon seit monaten mir eine wakü zuzulegen allerdings geht es mir dabei weniger um kühlleistung für späteres overclocking sondern vielmehr um die optik. 
das einzige prooblem ist das in meinem gehäuse ein lian li PC 61 mit windowkit nur platz für 80 mm radiatoren wäre.
ichhabe mir gedacht zwei 80 millimeter raditoren zu verbauen und evtl. einen davon mit einem lüfter auszustatten um einen hitzestau vorzubeugen.
letztendlich möchte ich damit meinen amd athlon X2 4200+ EE kühlen, möchte aber auch evtl reserven für einen etwas stärkeren prozessor haben (z.B. amd athlon X2 6000+ EE)
ich würde gerne eure meinung wissen oder ob ihr vllt vorschläge für eine bessere waküzusammenstellung habt
thx im voraus


----------



## der8auer (23. Februar 2008)

Willkommen im Forum 

Grundsätzlich würde ich keine 80er Radiatoren empfehlen weil du eigentlich für den selben Preis einen 120er Radiator bekommst die von der Leistung her deutlich besser ist. Ich denke mal du willst nichts an deinem Gehäuse verändern wie z.B. einen 240er Radiator oben drauf?! Ansonsten gibt es schon gute 80er Radiatoren: http://www.aquatuning.de/index.php/cat/c259_1x80mm.html

Wenn du davon 2 in dein Gehäuse baust und mit Lüftern ausrüstest kannst du deinen 4200+ locker kühlen und auch einen 6000+ zu kühlen sollte damit kein Problem sein.

Für welche anderen Komponenten hast du dich entschieden? Pumpe, AGB, Kühler...?

mfg


----------



## snappz (23. Februar 2008)

danke erstmal für die antwort

ja also ich dachte an zwei 80 mm radiatoren von magicool
pumpe: 
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p456_Laing-DDC-Pumpe-12V-DDC-1T.html

AGB:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1699_DDC-Tank-LT.html

CPU Kühler:
http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/cat/c239_AMD-Sockel-AM2.html/language/german

und dann eben noch entsprechende anschlüsse
insgesamt gibt mein geldbeutel so an die 250 euro her

eigentlich wollte ich an meinem gehäuse keine modifizierungen vornehmen allerdings habe ich schon daran gedacht mir einen 120mm radiator in einen laufwerksschacht zu bauen.
im windowkit befindet sich auch ein gitter jedoch ohne spezielle lüfterhalterung allerdings würde es platz für einen 120mm radi bieten. ich glaube aber das es dann umständlich wird sollte ich das windowkit abnehemen wollen


----------



## snappz (23. Februar 2008)

ein externer 240 mm radiator kommt nicht unbedingt in frage, es sei denn ich kann ihn irgendwie gut am gehäuse anbringen, da ich mit meinem pc auch nach dem umbau noch möglichst "mobil" für lanparties sein möchte


----------



## GoZoU (23. Februar 2008)

Passt in den Lian Li PC61 vorne kein 160er Radiator? Evtl. an der Rückseite einfach ein zweites Loch für einen 80er Lüfter machen, dann könntest du da auch einen 160er unterbringen. Hier mal ein Thread wo der Ersteller sein komplettes System (Festplatten, Chipsatz, Graka und CPU) mit einem 160er (alternativ zwei 80er ) betriebt: *Klick*


MfG
GoZoU


----------



## snappz (23. Februar 2008)

hmm naja hinten kann ich keinen 160er anbringen weder außen noch innen würde mit der graka zusammenstoßen bzw. mit den anschlüssen un vorne liegen die 80 mm lüfter nich genau nebeneinander (ca. 1cm dazwischen) obwohl ich sicherlich einen 160er reinbekommen würde,  sollte ich es schaffen den festplattenkäfig zu demontieren un meine fp woanders unterzubekommen.

wisst ihr denn ob es eine halterung von externen radiotoren gibt, die auch gleichzeitig nicht sperrig und störend wirkt (wegen lanparties) die sich bei mir empfehlen würde  oder eher nicht?


----------



## GoZoU (23. Februar 2008)

Würde denn kein Radiator bei dir unters Dach passen?

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## snappz (23. Februar 2008)

im dach befindet sich bereits eine bohrung für einen 80mm lüfter (genauso wie auf der rückseite) dort hatte ich dann auch vor einen radiator zu platzieren. ich möchte halt ungern bohrungen am gehäuse vornehmen, nicht nur weil ich nicht das passende werkzeug dazu hätte


----------



## der8auer (23. Februar 2008)

Jo dann wird dir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben als 80mm Radiatoren zu verwenden  Reichen ja auch aus.

Der Link zu deinem CPU Kühler funktioniert übrigens nicht.

mfg


----------



## der8auer (23. Februar 2008)

Was mir gerade noch einfällt. Es gibt alternativ noch 120mm Radiatoren für 5,25" Laufwerksschächte. Ist bei dir da noch was frei?

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1531_Thermaltake-CL-W0021-AquaBay-M2.html

Müsstes aber noch passende Anschlüsse dazukaufen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2008)

*gehäuse anguck*

vorschlag1: dual 80mm radi quer hinter die front, je nach größe der luftkammer am radi selbst mit 0-2cm abstand. abdichtung gegen die front mit material nach wahl. dann sollten der 1cm abstand zwischen den lüfterlöffnungen kein problem sein und die optik bleibt beim alten

vorschlag2: lüfteröffnung im dach aufweiten, egal ob 2x80, 1x120, 2x120 oder vielleicht was individuelleres vom schrott/ebäh. erfordert zwar blecharbeiten - aber mal ehrlich: soll das n mod werden oder nicht?

vorschlag3: lüfteröffnung hinten aufweiten, das sollte knapp für 1x120mm reichen. zumindest für 1x92mm.

vorschlag4: wenn du das gehäuse auf füßen/rollen stehen hast und die unteren slots auf dem mainbord nicht benötigst, kannst du einen dual 120mm in den boden bauen. (staubschutz wäre sinnvoll) das erfordert zwar blecharbeiten, aber die schnitte sieht hinterher niemand.

(vorschläge lassen sich natürlich auch kombinieren)

radiator auf dem deckel würde ich mir überlegen - zwar gibt es formschöne&stabile halterungen und mit dem watercool htsf extern sogar radiatoren mit extra dafür gefertigtem gehäuse, aber das lian li besticht imho vor allem durch schlichte quadratisch-praktisch optik und die würde ein externer radi zerstören. (außer vielleicht n mora an der seitenwand, aber man kanns auch übertreiben)


generell: imho wirken kombinierte wasser/luftkühlungen schnell wie gewollt&nicht gekonnt, also optisch überhaupt nicht ansprechend.
deswegen würde ich die ganze sache so dimensionieren, dass eine ausweitung auf mainbord grafikkarte möglich ist. (von vorneherein ist mit dem budget und verstreuten, teuren radiatoren wohl nicht schaffbar - es sei denn, du stehst auf delta-lüfter  )


----------



## snappz (24. Februar 2008)

hmm ja in meinen laufwerksschächten wäre noch platz müsste mir nur einen lufttunnel bauen um die luft umzuleiten
danke für eure ratschläge

als cpu-kühler wollte ich den Aquacomputer cuplex XT di verwenden

mfg


----------



## Ecle (24. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich poste einfach mal hier......
Also ich hab auch ein Rebel9 wie der hier: http://www.meisterkuehler.de/forum/...en/12955-braeters-sharkoon-rebel-9-value.html
Meine Frage ist nun ob die Kühlung mit 2x80mm Radi gut ist oder ob ich dann auch lieber bei meinem Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme bleiben kann.


----------



## der8auer (24. Februar 2008)

Huhu
Die Frage ist: Was willst du kühlen? Übertakten? Budget?


----------



## Ecle (24. Februar 2008)

Zuerst einmal nur die CPU, weil mein Budget knapp ist (Schüler). Reicht da ein 2x80mm Radi? Oder lohnt sich dann eine Wakü garnicht erst, weil ich schon einen Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme hab

Übertakten: Ja

Prozessor wird übrigens ein e8400 sein. 4ghz sollten damit drinn sein^^


----------



## der8auer (24. Februar 2008)

4GHz sollten eigentlich auch mit LuKü drin sein. Aber ein 160er Radiator würde ausreichen um den E8400 ausreichend zu kühlen.


----------



## GoZoU (24. Februar 2008)

@Ecle: Du siehst doch in dem Link wie stark ein 160er ist, der sollte schon reichen.

Besser du machst bei gegebenem Zeitpunkt nen eigenen Thread auf, sonst geht das hier nur durcheinander.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Ecle (24. Februar 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> 4GHz sollten eigentlich auch mit LuKü drin sein. Aber ein 160er Radiator würde ausreichen um den E8400 ausreichend zu kühlen.



Warum braucht man für die Wakü ein 160er? Bei dem Thermalright hab ich auch nur ein 120er. Oder bringt ne Wakü damit auch viel mehr Leistung?



GoZoU schrieb:


> @Ecle: Du siehst doch in dem Link wie stark ein 160er ist, der sollte schon reichen.
> 
> Besser du machst bei gegebenem Zeitpunkt nen eigenen Thread auf, sonst geht das hier nur durcheinander.
> MfG
> GoZoU



ja ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich überhaupt eine Wakü kaufe. Die Frage war eigentlich eher unwichtig.....


----------



## GoZoU (24. Februar 2008)

Deswegen schrieb ich ja "gegebener Zeitpunkt" 

So dann mal btT 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## der8auer (24. Februar 2008)

Ecle schrieb:


> Warum braucht man für die Wakü ein 160er? Bei dem Thermalright hab ich auch nur ein 120er. Oder bringt ne Wakü damit auch viel mehr Leistung?


 
2x80mm=160  Also das was du eben wolltest

bei 3x120mm Radiatoren spricht man ja auch von 360ern


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Februar 2008)

2x80=160 bietet übrigens die gleiche oberfläche wie 1x120=120. 
somit also auch nicht unbedingt bessere kühlleistung als ein guter 120mm luftkühler, vielleicht aber mehr lärm (2 lüfter)


----------



## der8auer (26. Februar 2008)

Ein 120mm Radiator reicht doch voll und ganz aus um eine CPU ausreichend zu kühlen. Also kann er sich auch beruhigt 2x 80mm Radiatoren kaufen 

mfg


----------



## Ecle (26. Februar 2008)

@der8auer
Ah danke. Viele sagen ja immer das man ein Tripple Radi braucht um anständig zu kühlen, aber wie gesagt auf einer Lukü hab ich ja auch nur einen 120mm Lüfter drauf....


----------



## der8auer (26. Februar 2008)

Es kommt ja schließlich immer darauf an was man kühlen möchte. Wenn man den Kompletten PC Wasserkühlen möchte (CPU, Northbridge, Southbridge, Spannungswandler und Grafikkarte) und das Ganze noch übertakten möchte ist ein Triple Radiator durchaus sinnvoll. Aber in deinem Fall reicht ein 120er oder 2x 80er völlig aus 

mfg


----------



## Ecle (26. Februar 2008)

Ok meine Wakü sehe dann folgendermaßen aus:

*Eheim 600 Station II 12V*   48,80
AT-Protect                              9,99
EK Waterblocks                     48,99
Magicool 160er Radi               29,99
Schlauch PVC                         1,99
Anschlüsse 11,99

----------------------
151

Ist das ok, hab ich vielleicht was vergessen?
Ob ich sie tatsächlich kaufe, muss ich mir nochmal überlegen....


----------



## der8auer (26. Februar 2008)

Meinen Segen hast du  Wie siehts mit Lüftern aus?


----------



## Ecle (26. Februar 2008)

lüfter hab ich (2x120mm Scythe S-Flex 1200rpm)
Außerdem hab ich noch ein Noctua NF-P12. Den könnte ich einfach als Gehäuselüfter lassen, um die Festplatten zu kühlen...

Außerdem: Wäre diese Wakü denn nun besser als mein Ultra-120 eXtreme?
Ich hoffe mal.....


----------



## der8auer (26. Februar 2008)

Öhm, wie willst du die 120mm Lüfter auf einem Radiator für 80mm Lüfter befestigen?


----------



## Ecle (26. Februar 2008)

arg...stimmt, dann nehm ich doch lieber single 120mm radiator, passt ja auch....


----------



## Ludrig (26. Februar 2008)

Wenn du noch auf der Suche nach nem 120er Radi bist, hier gibt es noch nen (wohl) Restposten:
http://a-c-shop.de/Black-ICE-Pro-I-Restposten


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2008)

triple radi ist nicht unbedingt nötig, aber die frage ist, was sinnvoll ist.
natürlich reicht ein 120mm, egal ob auf lukü oder wakü.
aber du hast da ne zusammenstellung für 150, die ne weitere lärmquelle beinhaltet, aufwendig in der installation ist.
da würde ich ein bißchen mehr verlangen als nur "reicht". genaugenommen würde ich mir für den fast 3 fachen preis eine ifx14 eine sehr sehr deutlich verbesserung der kühlleistung verlangen, also wahlweise unhörbar=fast passiv oder unter raumtemperatur.
beides kann die wakü nicht mal ansatzweise bieten.
deswegen sagen viele -einschließlich mir-, dass sich single-wakü nicht lohnt. n dual120 macht die ganze sache vielleicht 15-25, n triple 30-35 teurer (je nach lüfter). n grakakühler nochmal 80. das sind dann zwar schon 250-300, aber der unterschied in lautstärke und temperatur ist dann deutlich spürbar und stellt nen echten mehrwert dar.


----------

